# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  معرفی سایت

## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
بچه های به این لینک هم یه سری بزنین

http://<a href="http://www.jjtc.com/... میبریم

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام به همه دوستان
نمیدونم این سایتی که آدرسش و مینویسم دیدید یا نه اما سایت خوبیه فقط باید عضو بشید و بعد هزار تا سورس اماده مجانی در انتضارتون
www.vfug.org

----------


## binyaz2003

بچه ها لطف کنید هر کدوم که اسم سایتی رو بلدین که بدرد میخوره در این قسمت معرفی کنید تا اینجا بشه مرجع فهرست سایتهای خوب فاکس
اینم یکی دیگه
www.foxit.com

----------


## Andy

سلام 
بنظر من این سایت دیگه حرف نداره و بینظیره حتی سرپرست تیم طراحی فاکس پرو آقای کن لوی هم اونجا می پلکه 8) 
http://www.universalthread.com/wconn...ation~2,54,1,5

----------


## kia1349

> بچه ها لطف کنید هر کدوم که اسم سایتی رو بلدین که بدرد میخوره در این قسمت معرفی کنید تا اینجا بشه مرجع فهرست سایتهای خوب فاکس
> اینم یکی دیگه
> www.foxit.com



البته اسم و آدرس درست سایت www.foxite.com درسته

----------


## binyaz2003

ممنون از توجه شما :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## kia1349

www.west-wind.com
fox.wikis.com
foxproadvisor.com
www.foxdev.com
www.tek-tips.com
www.experts-exchange.com

----------


## binyaz2003

www.news2news.com

----------


## kia1349

دوستان عزیز سلام
یه سری به سایت www.fastwrite.com بزنید
یه مقدار برنامه هاشو آپ گرید کرده

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

یه میل جدید برام اومده این سایت را معرفی کرده.

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.southwestfox.com/

----------


## reza1357

:متفکر:

----------


## kia1349

بله
این سایت در مورد کنفرانسهایی که در باره ویژوال فاکس پرو برگزار میشه کار میکنه
یه سایت اطلاعاتیه

----------


## rezaTavak

مرسی

----------


## kia1349

سایتهای مفید و یا مرتبط با ویژوال فاکس پرو را در این قسمت معرفی نمائید

----------


## reza1357

سلام دوستان حتما به این سایت نگاهی بندازید

http://www.kbalertz.com

----------


## rezamim

http://www.componentsource.com/

----------


## kia1349

http://docs.rinet.ru/GlyadiLisu/

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

FastWrite
FoxTools

----------


## kia1349

http://www.universalthread.com/Confe...outhwest/2004/

----------


## reza1357

http://www.jjtc.com/Fox/

----------


## reza1357

http://www.foxweb.com/

----------


## binyaz2003

> ttp://www.foxweb.com/


آقا من تا لیست مشتریهای این سایت رو دیدم دو تا شاخ رو سرم سبز شد :kaf:

----------


## kia1349

http://www.crystalvfpclass.com/

http://www.arg.kirov.ru/downloads

----------


## binyaz2003

www.parsidev.info
سلام
تو یخش کتابخانه کلی لینک کتاب گزاشتم و این کار ادامه داره .... :sunglass:

با عرض پوزش بعلت همکاری نکردن مدیر سایت مذکور تا چند روز دیگر لینک ها رو توی سایت خودم میزارم :oops:

----------


## kia1349

مقایسه تفاوتهای vb.net و vfp
http://foxproadvisor.com/doc/14437

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ما که عضوش شدیم.

راستی مقایسه فاکس و دات نت را ببینید جالبه! برای اونهایی که فکر میکنن فاکس رده خارجه!

----------


## rezaTavak

اینو از توی تاپیکهای قبلی پیدا کردم

http://www.jjtc.com/Fox/foxfiles/

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.craigberntson.com/

----------


## binyaz2003

http://weblogs.foxite.com/
اعضا سایت فاکس ایت از این پس می تونند برای خودشون وبلاگ داشته باشند
 :موفق:

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.davphantom.net/
یک سایت به زبان اسپانیای در مورد ویژوال فاکس هست.سایت خیلی پر محتوایی هست.با سایت
www.freetranslation.com هم می تونید به انگلیسی ترجمه کنید.

----------


## binyaz2003

http://forums.microsoft.com/msdn/def...orumGroupID=17
 فوروم ویژوال فاکس پرو در MSDN

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.universalthread.com/wconn...reme~2,2,15647
ActiveVFP Unlimited Version 3.03 - FREE VFP WebRad

----------


## binyaz2003

Visual FOxPro Download Page 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/vfoxpro/do...s/default.aspx

----------


## binyaz2003

http://opentech.leafe.com/viewforum....052c50526aec60
یک فوروم دیگه استیلش عین اینجاست

----------


## javad_hosseiny

http://www.ttuga.com/software/22/foxpro.html
مجموعه از برنامه های جالب برای فاکس کاران

----------


## kia1349

http://www.peisch.com/

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان

من دنبال نمونه برنامم ولی توی این سایت که پیدا نکردم

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.sweetpotatosoftware.com/S...4d7348014.aspx
آموزش تصویری ویژوال فاکس پرو
البته فلش هست و حجم زیاد پیشنهاد می کنم از یک جای پرسرعت ببینیدش البته خودم هنوز دانلود نکردم

----------


## binyaz2003

3 FLL مجانی
http://www.bbcontrols.com/fll.shtml#bbSysTray

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.sweetpotatosoftware.com/files/vbtovfp.zip
تبدیل کد VB به VFP  :چشمک:

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.crew-chief.com/dragstuf/index.html
حتما ببینید
بیل گیتس خودش به این برنامه که با VFP نوشته شده جایزه داده!  :چشمک:

----------


## alirezavafi

http://www.alvechurchdata.co.uk/foxtips.htm
http://www.foxyclasses.com/

----------


## alirezavafi

یه سایت فوروم انگلیسی توپ که کلی مطلب توپ برای ویژوال فاکس داره
فقط کافیه یه بار ببینیدش
http://www.tek-tips.com

بدون عضویت هم میتونید مطالبو ببینید.

----------


## koli

با سلام
شروع بیاد گیری فاکس پرو که کنم امیدم به یاری شما دوستان نیز هست...
اول بفرمایید که فاکس پرو را از کجا میتوان دانلود کرد؟ کدام نسخه را پیشنهاد میکنید؟ مثلا Visual FoxPro 9.0 و یا نسخه های تحت Dos؟
اگر سوالات دوم و سوم باه عنوان forum بی ربط بنظر یرسد که خواهی بخشید دوستان

----------


## binyaz2003

حجمش زیاده الان تو بازار ورژن 9 هست
هر سوالی هم داشتید بپرسید بچه ها جواب میدن

----------


## koli

متشکرم
اما پیشنهاد شما همین ورژن 9 است؟ با همین نسخه شروع کنم؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دوست عزیز سوالت را در یک پست جدید بپرس. اینجا تاپیک مخصوص معرفی سایت است.

----------


## شاگرد آرام

http://fox-id.org

----------


## hamed_m

ممنون دوستان. سایتهای جالبی معرفی کردید.

----------


## binyaz2003

من موندم این سایت چه زبانی هست بعدشم پسوند همه آدرسهاش PRG هست

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.hallogram.com/foxpro/

----------


## binyaz2003

http://learningvfp.blogspot.com/
http://vfpstart.blogspot.com/
http://foxpro9.blogspot.com/
http://www.efgroup.net/

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.news2news.com/vfp/?article=12&src=updates#p254"
Api Viwer

----------


## binyaz2003

اینم اولین مقاله فاکس پرو در اینترنت
http://www.ml-consult.demon.co.uk/foxst-37.htm

----------


## rezamim

این تکنیک رو ببینید
http://www.news2news.com/vfp/?example=497

----------


## binyaz2003

خیلی خوبه اما پولیه!

----------


## rezamim

پولی نیست
اگه سمت چپ زیر عبارت Code examples رو نگاه کنید قفل نداره. پس رایگانه. شاید بخشی رو که توی یه لینک داده دانلود نکردید.
Copy another code sample, Transparent Menu Class, to MenuManager.prg before testing the following code

البته من VFP9 کار نمیکنم

----------


## binyaz2003

من که هر کار کردم نشد اگر شما Transparent Menu Class برداشتین لطفا اینجا بزارید

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.foxdataobjects.com/

----------


## binyaz2003

در این سایت http://justkeepswimming.net/foxkb/ می تونید کلیه مقالات شرکت مایکروسافت را در باره فاکس پرو از نسخه داس تا ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 رو جستجو و مطالعه کنید.

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.vizacc.com/
آسانترین نرمافزار و رایگان جهت ساختن فایلهای راهنما HTML برای برنامه های شما

----------


## mehran_337

ممنون علی جان!
دنبال همچین چیزی بودم.

----------


## binyaz2003

اینم یک تم ویژوال فاکس پرو برای موبایلهای نوکیا (کار خودم): 3230,6260,6600,6620,6630,6670,6680,6681,6682,7610,  N70,N72
http://www.ownskin.com/theme_detail?t=iuhwf65A

----------


## mehran_337

اولا تو خودت نمره بیستی!
دوما این افتخار بزرگ و باید براش تاپیک جدا می زدی.
سوما بازم بیستی
چهارما بخاطر قرار گرفتن در خبرهای داغ universalthread بهت تبریک می گم.
واقعا خیلی مارو خوشحال کردی .
منتظر اسکین مدیاپلیر - وینمپ - تم ویندوز ایکس پی و بقیه نرم افزارها هستیم. 
والا بخاطر غربت فاکس هم که شده دست من بود تندیس فاکس و توی میدون شهرداری شهرمون هم درست می کردم
بهر حال خسته نباشی

----------


## binyaz2003

> منتظر اسکین مدیاپلیر - وینمپ - تم ویندوز ایکس پی و بقیه نرم افزارها هستیم


برای موبایل؟

----------


## mehran_337

نه علی جان ! منظورم این بود که امیدوارم لوگوی فاکس عزیز روی تمام نرم افزارها دیده بشه

----------


## binyaz2003

گفتگو با Milind Lele سرپرست تیم برنامه نویسی ویژوال فاکس پرو :

http://archive-a01m01.libsyn.com/pod.../FoxShow38.mp3

مدت زمان : 27:21

----------


## binyaz2003

Microsoft Visual FoxPro Sedna - Community Technology Preview (CTP) October 2006
Brief Description
Download the October 2006 Microsoft Visual FoxPro Sedna CTP.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...ng=en#filelist

----------


## binyaz2003

انگار که برای نصب مشکلی هست .جهت رفع این مشکل و مشاهده قابلیتهای اضافه شده (مخصوصا در قسمت گزارش گیری) به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید :
http://www.sweetpotatosoftware.com/S...532e50778.aspx
همچنین جهت مشاهده یک فایل ویدویی از امکانات جدید گزارش گیری نیز به این آدرس مراجعه کنید :
http://www.spacefold.com/lisa/SP2Demo/SednaDemo.htm

----------


## mehran_337

آیا این نسخه تموم شده sedna هست یا فعلا آزمایشیه؟؟

----------


## hamed_m

Community Technology Preview (CTP)

----------


## mehran_337

what is this new verion هم داره؟

----------


## mehran_337

البته یه پیشنهادی دارم امکانات جدیدی که استنباط می کنیم اینجا برای بچه ها بنویسیم :
قدم اول و بر می دارم بقیه اش و یاعلی بگین 

در گزارشگیری می تونین فیلد یا برچسبی رو به اندازه دلخواه چرخش بدید . مثلا کلمه ای رو مورب بنویسید
نکته جالب خاصیت داینامیک توی فیلد گزارشه . مثلا رکوردهایی bedehkar=.t. با رنگ قرمز نشون بده.
یه خاصیت html.link هم دیدم فکر می کردم که توی گزارش لینک می ده اما نداد اگه کسی می دونه بگه در ضمن چیزهایی هم که می دونین درباره این نسخه اینجا بزارین بد نیست.
وای خدای من الانه که آقای توکل می گه
"بهتر نبود در تاپیک مخصوص به خودش این مطالب رو ادامه می دادید :چشمک:  "

----------


## kia1349

تعداد قابلیتهای اضافه شده خیلی راضی کننده نیست.البته امکانات خوبی ارائه شده ولی در این سرویس پک ظاهرا بسیاری از موارد مثل چرخش لیبلها و غیره از حالت کد نویسی به شی گرا تبدیل شده و انجام کار را راحت تر کرده
باید دید تا انتشار نسخه نهایی برای امنیت دیتابیس و ارتباط بهتر با دیتابیسهائی مثل مای اسکیوال و غیره و درصد سازگاری با دات نت چه فکری میکنند

----------


## mehran_337

به نظر شما منظور از سدنا همین سرویس پک بود؟؟!!!!
چیزی که توی ذهنم بود یه چیزی مثل دات نت که ابزارهای وبی بده و بجای فرم صفحه وبی تولید کنه.

----------


## kia1349

الله اعلم . کسی از کارای عمو بیلی سر در نمیاره

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~thicks/Tutorials/

حاوی کلی آموزش زبانها و مسائل مختلف کامپیوتری از جمله هشت آموزش فاکس پرو
در لیست بدنبال کلمه FoxPro بگردید.

----------


## mehran_337

واقعا جالب بود به دوستان هم توصیه می کنم حتما یه نگاهی بندازن
از آقای حسین زاده هم تشکر می کنم

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.rmchart.com/

یک کنترل نمودار با کلی امکانات و راهنما و در آخر هم رایگان

----------


## binyaz2003

میتونم بگم مرجع کار با WMI با ویژوال فاکس پرو
http://www.mcrgsoftware.com/WMI/WMIIndex.htm

----------


## binyaz2003

With a mounting backlog of arrest warrants numbering in the tens of thousands, officers struggling to access important information in a timely fashion, and dangerous fugitives slipping through the cracks, Lt. John Harvey of the Shelby County Sheriff’s Office (SCSO) was determined to do something. By integrating a number of Microsoft® products, most notably, *Microsoft Visual FoxPro® 9.0*, a system was created that addresses many of the problems the SCSO faced. This new, cost-conscious system, known as the Wireless Apprehension Solution Project (WASP), has greatly increased the effectiveness of the law enforcement officers in the field, more than doubled productivity for the agencies using it, and has filled in most of the cracks that the fugitives were far too often slipping though.

http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies...estudyid=48956

----------


## mehran_337

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## binyaz2003

اگر به آدرسی که گزاشتم میرفتید مطلب بیشتری دستگیرتون میشد. یک موسسه (دقیق نمیدونم مثل پلیس ) برای رهگیری و داشتن اطلاعات همزمان با استفاده از ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 و کار با ابزارهای دیگه همینطور امکانات تحت وب امکانات بسیاری رو برای اعضای این موسسه فراهم کردن که سرعت عمل و کار رو چندین برابر کرده.نکته قابل توجه استفاده از ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0 و هماهنگی ائن با ابزارهای مختلف هست .البته نکته دیگر امکاناتی هست که در اختیار کارکنان قرار گرفته بعنوان مثال یک لبتاپ برای هر گشتی و یک اتصال امن اینترنت وایرلس محدود و یکی گسترده برای دسترسی سریع به اطلاعات از طریق برنامه است.

----------


## mehran_337

یکی منو ببرههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## binyaz2003

*VFP Task Pane Central*

یک سایت اختصاصی برای کاربران ویژوال فاکس پرو. در این سایت میتونید کلاس Task Pane شخصی خور را جهت استفاده دیگران آپلود و از کلاسهای دیگران نیز استفاده کنید.

*VFP Report Listener*
یک سایت اختصاصی برای کاربران ویژوال فاکس پرو. در این سایت میتونید کلاس شخصی پیش نمایش (فاکس 9.0) خور را جهت استفاده دیگران آپلود و از کلاسهای دیگران نیز استفاده کنید.

----------


## mehran_337

vfp task pane بیشتر فایلهای xml هستند نمی دونم اینها رو چیکار باید بکنم و چطور ازشون استفاده کنم

----------


## rezaTavak

xml یک ساختار جدید برای بانکهای اطلاعاتی در وب است و اگر با یک ویرایشگر معمولی آنها را باز کنید محتویات آن کاملا واضح است.

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
task pane فاکس رو که دیدید میتونید توسط اینها برگه های جدیدی به اون اضافه کنید.به این صورت که :
از منوی tools گزینه task pane رو انتخاب کنید از پنجره باز شده سمت راست options بعد در پنجره تغییرات از ساختار درختی task pane manager -> costumize رو انتخاب کنید حالا با انتخاب دکمه install pane در سمت راست میتونید این فایلها رو انتخاب و نصب کنید.

اکثر اینها یا وب سایتهای مربوط هستند یا اخبار و ...

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
چند وقت ÷یش داشتم مقالات سایت www.vfug.org رو میخوندم که به عنوان و نویسنده مقاله ای برخوردم و کمی تعجب کردم :
Creating Custom Error Messages in SQL Server and using with VFP  -- By Farhad Bayanati 

برام جالب بود که یک ایرانی در این سایت مقاله داده برای همین فورا دست بکار شدم و با فرهاد تماس گرفتم.خیلی جالبه که ما اینقدر فرد کارکرده داریم و نمیشناسیم دو لینک زیر نامه های الکترونیکی ماهانه سایت vfug.org هستند که مقالات فرهاد رو میتونید بخونید.

http://vfug.org/Newsletters/Newslett...ate=11/01/2006
http://vfug.org/Newsletters/Newslett...ate=09/01/2006

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
می خوام دو نمونه دیگه از برنامه هایی که با ویژوال فاکس 9 نوشته شده و از طرف میکروسافت بعنوان موارد آموزشی(نمونه های موفق) مطرح کرده در اینجا معرفی کنم.قبلا یکی رو معرفی کردم در صفحه 7 همین تاپیک .
اما قبل از اون یک خبر از تیم برنامه نویسی ویژوال فاکس پرو بدم.
در پی ورود سیستم عامل ویستا به بازار جهت بررسی سازگاری ویستا با ویژوال فاکس پرو تستی رو انجام دادن که میتونید شرح کاملش رو از این آدرس بخونید : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb264582.aspx

نتیجه این شده که ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 و ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 همراه با SP1 سازگاری 100 درصدی دارند اما ویژوال فاکس پرو 8 کمی مشکل داره که دارند بررسی میکنند و گوشزد کردند که پشتیبانی میکروسافت از ویژوال فاکس پرو 8 تا سال 2008 هست و برنامه نویسان به ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 SP1 آپدیت کنند.
خوب بریم سر موضوع اصلی :

*Sysdine People Resource Management Software*
Pal’s Sudden Service developed extraordinarily effective people resource management processes, which in turn produced extraordinary results in growth, customer satisfaction, productivity, and turnover reduction.  These processes are now incorporated in a software system called Sysdine®, which utilizes Microsoft® Visual FoxPro® and Microsoft SQL Server™.  Pal’s is the only restaurant company ever to win the Malcolm Baldrige National Quality Award.
 اولین نرمافزار که یک سیستم مدیریت منابع انسانی یک رستوران زنجیره ای در ایلات متحده با 60 شعبه هست . برنامه کامل با  ویژوال فاکس پرو 9 نوشته شده و از دیتابیس SQL Server استفاده شده.کار اصلی این برنامه مدیریت ، آموزش و امتیاز دهی به کارمندان این مجموعه هست.جالبه که برای تهیه این نرمافزار علاوه بر تیم طراحی و تحلیل نرمافزار از روانشناس ها هم استفاده شده تا تست هایی طرح بشه که در هنگام استخدام و یا مدت زمان کار کارمند در آن شرکت به ارزیابی خصوصیات روحی و همینطور علاقمندی فرد به کار و درصد رضایت اون از کارش پرداخته بشه .شاید براتون سئوال پیش بیاد چرا اینهمه به کارمند توجه میکنند جواب اون اینه که در یک رستوران برخورد کارمند با مشتری و مهارت بقیه افراد در طبخ و آماده ساختن مواد غذایی و ... نتیجه همه یکچیز خواهد بود : رضایت مشتری و نتیجه آن هم مراجعه دوباره مشتری با آن رستوران و نتیجه این مراجعه نیز درآمد بیشتر کل مجموعه است.همه اینها که در یک برنامه به بهترین صورت و سریعترین سرعت دسترسی به اطلاعات و ... گردآوری شدهاند باعث شده تا در سال 2002 این رستوران زنجیره ای جایزه اول Baldrige  را برای اولین بار در صنایع رستوران داری ایلات متحده به خودش اختصاص بده.میتونید توضیحات کامل رو در این آدرس مطالعه کنید :
http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies...estudyid=48800

*Scalable Law Enforcement Information System Exploits the Strengths of Visual FoxPro*
The objective was to build a fast, flexible, and user-friendly solution for law enforcement that could be cost-effectively deployed in the smallest of towns while being capable of serving larger metropolitan organizations. Currently taking advantage of the data-centric capabilities of Microsoft Visual FoxPro 9.0, Crimestar Corporation has deployed its system to hundreds of law enforcement agencies, providing them with capabilities that were once unobtainable and benefiting millions of people in communities large and small.
نرم افزار دوم یکی از نرمافزارهای یک شرکت نرمافزاری در ایلات متحده هست که جهت نگهداری و ورود و ویرایش اطلاعات مجرمان ، جرایم و اتفاقاتی که مربوط به نیروی پلیس میشود و با ویژوال فاکس پرو  9 نوشته شده است.این برنامه در دو نسخه تحت شبکه یکی برای محلهای کوچک با بانکهای ویژوال فاکس پرو  و نسخه دیگری با بانکهای SQL Server برای سازمانهای بزرگ است.در این نرمافزار از نرمافزارهای دیگر این شرکت نیز استفاده شده کلا این شرکت در این زمینه ها برنامه مینویسند و همه آنها با ویژوال فاکس پرو نوشته شده اند.

میتونید توضیحات کامل رو در این آدرس مطالعه کنید :http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies...estudyid=53958
آدرس شرکت نرم افزاری ‍CrimeStar: 
http://www.crimestar.com

----------


## rezamim

ای بابا مگه کسی هنوز تو دنیا هست که با فاکس پرو برنامه بنویسه ؟!
الان دیگه همه دارن با ویژوال بیسیک یا دلفی و یا ویژوال سی برنامه مینویسن که .
آدم چه چیزهایی میبینه ها! حتما عقب مونده هستند ! یا دارن برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی با حداکثر 100 تا رکورد مینویسن !
جالبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mehran_337

رضا جان ! خوشت میاد دوباره بحث شیرین فاکس خوب است یا خیر را پیش بکشی.

----------


## binyaz2003

We have released the February 2007 Community Technology Preview (CTP) of Sedna and SP2. This is the fourth in the series of CTPs we have released for Sedna and the second one for the Service Pack. A download link for this CTP is available on http://msdn.microsoft.com/vfoxpro

This CTP includes one new component: VistaDialogs4COM. The VistaDialogs4COM is a collection of COM-visible classes that wrap the functionality provided by the Microsoft VistaBridgeLibrary. VistaDialogs4COM provides Visual FoxPro developers access to the Windows Vista TaskDialog and Common Dialogs. Source code and VFP samples for use of VistaDialogs4COM are also included.

This CTP also includes a patch for Service Pack 2 (SP2) CTP. This is the second CTP we have released for the service pack. A list of bugs fixed in this service pack are also available with this download.

CTPs are snapshots the project progress. These are released publicly for an early preview. This allows developers to see and experience the work that the team is doing as well as provide feedback in a timely manner. It is also an opportunity to provide feedback earlier in the project cycle. Usually a beta is too late to make significant changes.
منبع : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb264582.aspx
دانلود : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## binyaz2003

در این صفحه میتونید آمار این وبسایت رو ملاحظه کنید.حتما یک نگاهی بندازید مخصوصا قسمت جداول هم برای ساختار اطلاعاتی و حجم اونها

http://www.foxite.com/forum/about.aspx?id=2

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/

----------


## binyaz2003

http://vfug.org/VFUG1.Afp?!_21N0KSR51
bebakhshid ke finglish minevisam
to in shomare 4 maghale az bache haye irani khahid khond.Farhad Bayanati va Saeed Afshari 
hatman bekhonid

----------


## binyaz2003

با عضویت در این سایت اعتراض خود را در باره تصمیم میکروسافت اعلام کنید..
http://www.masfoxpro.com/Masfoxpro

----------


## kia1349

http://doughennig.blogspot.com/2007/...ing-tasks.html

----------


## rezaTavak

سایت فوق در خصوص 
*Scheduling Tasks*

 است.


*Thursday, April 26, 2007*

                                  *                          Scheduling Tasks                     * 

                        Stonefield Query has had a reports scheduler for several years. We simply use the Windows Task Scheduler to run Stonefield Query, with the name of the report to run and where to send the output as parameters, at the desired schedule. To communicate with the Task Scheduler, we use the freeware TaskScheduler.DLL, written by Mark Pryor. It doesn't look like the site I downloaded it from is available anymore, so it's in the download mentioned later.

However, after upgrading to Windows Vista, I discovered the scheduler didn't work. In researching this issue, I discovered that Vista includes Task Scheduler 2.0, while the DLL was written to support Task Scheduler 1.0, which has a completely different interface. So, back to the drawing board.

Fortunately, the MSDN documentation on Task Scheduler 2.0 has tons of detail and several examples in VBScript, which are easily converted to VFP. Because I still need to use Task Scheduler 1.0 with XP and earlier systems, I decided to create a TaskScheduler base class and XP and Vista subclasses of it.

I won't show the code for these classes here because it's fairly lengthy (you can download it from the Technical Papers page of my Web site), but here are some examples of how easy they are to use to schedule tasks. These examples run on Vista; use XPTaskScheduler instead for Windows XP or earlier.
* Create a task that runs at 3:00 AM every day.

loSchedule = createobject('VistaTaskScheduler')
with loSchedule
  .TaskName      = 'My Task Name'
  .UserName      = 'Your Windows UserName'
  .Password      = 'Your Windows Password'
  .StartTime     = {^2007-04-26 03:00:00}
  .EXEName       = 'Full path to EXE'
  .EXEParameters = 'Any parameters to pass'
  .ScheduleType  = 1 && daily
  if not .CreateTask()
    messagebox(.ErrorMessage)
  endif not .CreateTask()
endwith

* Create a weekly task that runs at 3:00 AM Tues, Thurs, and Sat
* of every second week.

loSchedule = createobject('VistaTaskScheduler')
with loSchedule
  .TaskName      = 'My Task Name'
  .UserName      = 'Your Windows UserName'
  .Password      = 'Your Windows Password'
  .StartTime     = {^2007-04-26 03:00:00}
  .EXEName       = 'Full path to EXE'
  .EXEParameters = 'Any parameters to pass'
  .ScheduleType  = 2 && weekly
  .Interval      = 2
  store .T. to .DaysOfWeek[3], .DaysOfWeek[5], .DaysOfWeek[7]
  if not .CreateTask()
    messagebox(.ErrorMessage)
  endif not .CreateTask()
endwith

* Create a monthly task that runs at 3:00 AM on the 1st and 15th
* of every month.

loSchedule = createobject('VistaTaskScheduler')
with loSchedule
  .TaskName      = 'My Task Name'
  .UserName      = 'Your Windows UserName'
  .Password      = 'Your Windows Password'
  .StartTime     = {^2007-04-26 03:00:00}
  .EXEName       = 'Full path to EXE'
  .EXEParameters = 'Any parameters to pass'
  .ScheduleType  = 3
  store .T. to .DaysOfMonth[1], .DaysOfMonth[15]
  .MonthsOfYear = .T. && initialize all 12 elements of array to .T.
  if not .CreateTask()
    messagebox(.ErrorMessage)
  endif not .CreateTask()
endwith

----------


## mehran_337

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## kia1349

یعنی با فاکس برنامه ای بنویسی که راس یک تاریخ و زمان معین برنامه ای مشخص را اجرا کند
مثلا بک آپ گیری یا replication

----------


## binyaz2003

http://blogs.msdn.com/calvin_hsia/ar...13/282351.aspx

----------


## binyaz2003

Frameroot is a framework completly developed with Visual FoxPro 9.0, and it was conceived with the idea of simplifying project developing in 3 tiers. The framework is splitted in 2 different parts, the visual project (User Interface) and the non visual project (Business Tier). The first one includes several forms that administrates the security and access environment, terminal configuration and some very practical utilities. 

Frameroot is free, this is the way I found to return all what Internet has given me during all this years. I include the code for both projects, so that any developer can change anything he believes\considers necessary.http://www.frameroot.com.ar/english/index.htm

----------


## mehran_337

جناب حسین زاده!
خودت می دونی که تاپیک بعد از چنین مطالبی چیه!!! پس چرا دوباره کار می کنی؟

----------


## binyaz2003

مرجع شورتکاتها در ویژوال فاکس پرو 9

http://www.keyxl.com/aaa8b73/170/Mic...-shortcuts.htm

----------


## binyaz2003

برنامه جامع حسابداری نوشته شده با ویژوال فاکس پرو 9.0
اگر هم تونستید میتونید نمایندگیشرو بگیرید.
http://www.universalthread.com/wconnect/wc.dll?2,52,489

----------


## kia1349

http://www.masfoxpro.com/Especial:Firmas/IRI-eng

----------

